

How to Hack Udemy to Get the First Customers to Your Product - travislevell
http://projectpivotal.com/how-one-course-got-me-1000-sign-ups-with-1-hour-of-marketing/

======
sharemywin
do you have any more of those free coupons for your course?

~~~
travislevell
Shoot me an email at tvlevell [at] gmail.com and I'll send you one!

